# In the market for a gas hedge trimmer - Need some advise



## John Lyngdal (May 5, 2017)

Have an overgrown arborvitae at my parents home that needs work and a new hedge at home, so I see the future need for a hedge trimmer. The hedge at my parents place has been severely neglected, so I did some rough cutting with a chainsaw, but I need a better tool. Not an area of personal expertise, so I thought I'd ask. I'm thinking that I'll need a robust tool to deal with finger diameter growth of my parents hedge that needs to be cut.


----------



## ANewSawyer (May 6, 2017)

Do you have a good string trimmer now? If you don't, I would recommend a split shaft (multi attachment) trimmer. Such as a Stihl KM-94, Echo Pas-266 or Husqvarna 525LK. The only one I have experience with is a 525LS, which is the non split shaft version. I like it though. But doing the split shaft might be more expensive than a stand alone. However, it would give you access to all the attachments.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (May 6, 2017)

ANewSawyer said:


> Do you have a good string trimmer now? If you don't, I would recommend a split shaft (multi attachment) trimmer. Such as a Stihl KM-94, Echo Pas-266 or Husqvarna 525LK. The only one I have experience with is a 525LS, which is the non split shaft version. I like it though. But doing the split shaft might be more expensive than a stand alone. However, it would give you access to all the attachments.


Keep in mind that the attachments will also bolt onto most any non split shaft trimmer too simply by unbolting the gearbox at the end of the shaft. 

To the Op: gas powered hedge trimmers can be a pain for only such infrequent use. Electric ones are decent if you can run a cord for them. Even the rechargeable ones are pretty decent these days. I have several gas ones only because I do a fair amount of work with them. Not something I'd want to buy or maintain for just a couple bushes.


----------



## ANewSawyer (May 6, 2017)

If he wasn't talking about thick branches, I would have suggested electric. But that might be less than the power he needs.


----------



## John Lyngdal (May 6, 2017)

GrassGuerilla said:


> Keep in mind that the attachments will also bolt onto most any non split shaft trimmer too simply by unbolting the gearbox at the end of the shaft.
> 
> To the Op: gas powered hedge trimmers can be a pain for only such infrequent use. Electric ones are decent if you can run a cord for them. Even the rechargeable ones are pretty decent these days. I have several gas ones only because I do a fair amount of work with them. Not something I'd want to buy or maintain for just a couple bushes.



Running a power cord to the area is an option, but didn't think that corded electric units would be stout enough for the task.
Have a Stihl FS 86 String trimmer that I could convert if the parts were available.


----------



## ANewSawyer (May 6, 2017)

You might be able to just buy the attachment, say a https://www.stihlusa.com/products/multi-task-tools/kombisystem-attachments/hlstraig/ or the adjustable one. I don't know about that trimmer though.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (May 6, 2017)

John Lyngdal said:


> Running a power cord to the area is an option, but didn't think that corded electric units would be stout enough for the task.
> Have a Stihl FS 86 String trimmer that I could convert if the parts were available.


I assume that's actually a fs85? If so it will accept attachments. The Kombi attachments simply unbolt from the Kombi shaft and will directly bolt into the shaft of your trimmer in place of the bevel gear head. That'll give you the extended length hedge trimmer.


----------



## clf28264 (May 6, 2017)

Get a km-56 or km-9? Series and run the pole hedge trimmer. That way you can also use the tool as a string trimmer or whatever else tool you need. My set up is killer for hedges with the 135 degree articulating trimmer and the homeowner kombi head.


----------



## John Lyngdal (May 7, 2017)

GrassGuerilla said:


> I assume that's actually a fs85? If so it will accept attachments. The Kombi attachments simply unbolt from the Kombi shaft and will directly bolt into the shaft of your trimmer in place of the bevel gear head. That'll give you the extended length hedge trimmer.



It really is an old FS-86:
https://www.stihlusa.com/WebContent/CMSFileLibrary/instructionmanuals/FS81_86_106_Manual.pdf

What is the trade off between a single sided cutter and a double sided unit? I suspect that a single sided cutter is less prone to flexing under load. True?


----------



## GrassGuerilla (May 7, 2017)

John Lyngdal said:


> It really is an old FS-86:
> https://www.stihlusa.com/WebContent/CMSFileLibrary/instructionmanuals/FS81_86_106_Manual.pdf
> 
> What is the trade off between a single sided cutter and a double sided unit? I suspect that a single sided cutter is less prone to flexing under load. True?


Gotcha, the 86 should be fine still. Same gear head. 

Single sided blades are thinner and thus lighter and can be made longer without flexing. Also nice when working against objects like fences or buildings you don't want to have moving blades near


----------

